# Ken Ham's Ark Encounter sues insurance company over rain damage



## atlashunter (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.christianpost.com/news/...fusing-cover-1-million-heavy-rain-damage.html


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 4, 2019)

If there is a God, I have to applaud him on his sense of humor in this case


----------



## j_seph (Jun 4, 2019)

> According to the suit, Allied World refused to cover the $1 million cost in road repairs that had to be done in response to about two years of heavy rainfall that damaged the Ark Encounter property.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 4, 2019)

> According to the suit, Allied World refused to cover the $1 million cost in road repairs that had to be done in response to about two years of heavy rainfall that damaged the Ark Encounter property.


God's been known to use flooding as a punishment before .........


----------



## bullethead (Jun 4, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> God's been known to use flooding as a punishment before .........


You Smite be onto something there Walt!!!


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 4, 2019)

Why should they bother with insurance at all? Just say a prayer.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 4, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Why should they bother with insurance at all? Just say a prayer.



Yeah, road repairs are guaranteed right there in the book.

2 Chronicles 7:14
If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.


----------

